# Assignment Question



## armycadet2008 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone I hoping I could get some insight on a few questions that I have. I was wondering what is the process of getting assigned to the 75th Ranger Regiment? I am going to be getting my commission this coming fall and also I am on the schedule to attend Airborne School this summer. I am looking forward to any help that I can get.


----------



## ocox (Dec 30, 2007)

While attending Airborne School, you will some Batt guys asking for soldiers to attend RIP. I dont know if that will help you (being an Officer) or not. But it was a step in the opening of a door for alot of enlisted.


----------



## armycadet2008 (Dec 30, 2007)

ocox said:


> While attending Airborne School, you will some Batt guys asking for soldiers to attend RIP. I dont know if that will help you (being an Officer) or not. But it was a step in the opening of a door for alot of enlisted.



I feel that any information that I can get is step in the right direction right now. Thanks


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2007)

An Officer needs a successful tour as a PL in a conventional unit before applying for the 75th. So you'd go to Infantry Officer Basic Course (or whatever it is called now), Basic Airborne, Ranger School, 1 tour as a PL in a conventional unit, submit packet for the 75th, accepted, ROP, Ranger PL.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 31, 2007)

When do you find out what branch you're going to get?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> When do you find out what branch you're going to get?



(as he secretly chants.....  MI,MI,MI,MI,MI.....)


----------



## Looon (Dec 31, 2007)

The odds of you getting there as a 1LT, PL are slim. It has always been my understanding that being a PL in a Ranger Batt is very important for promotion down the road.

If you go enlisted, you can get a 'shot' guaranteed in a contract.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 1, 2008)

x SF med said:


> (as he secretly chants.....  MI,MI,MI,MI,MI.....)



LOL too overt- I prefer the Jedi mind trick: "this is the branch you are looking for"

It may actually easier to get into the Regiment as a support guy if you're otherwise qualified, yes there are fewer slosts but that are much fewer people competing for them.


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2008)

Goooooooooooo SIGO!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 1, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Goooooooooooo SIGO!



;)  Did the poor guy say he was retarded? lol


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 4, 2008)

You won't be able to get into Regiment as a newly commissioned 2nd Lt.  Most PL's we get are 1st Lt's that are salty and near promotion to Cpt..  A piece of advice, don't be that officer that has not really done much but got his Tab, the enlisted personal will eat you up.  So to sum it up have a successful career as a PL in the regular Army and attend ROP when you fill ready.  Regiment is fast paced and you will be learning on the fly.  Oh yeah, you must graduate Ranger School, hell you have no career without it as an Officer.  Many well tell you on here as an Officer that piece of cloth carries a lot of weight in promotion and responsibility.

Good Luck!

P.S. Enlisted is the way to go, you are actually doing the cool guy stuff.  I have always thought of Officers...well not all Officers but a majority as people that couldn't handle the day to day grind, have fun pushing papers!


----------



## car (Jan 4, 2008)

x SF med said:


> (as he secretly chants.....  MI,MI,MI,MI,MI.....)



Not rising to the bait...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2008)

car said:


> Not rising to the bait...



lol, no offence and perhaps Canadian MI are different but I get a headache from those dudes all the time.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> ...  Oh yeah, you must graduate Ranger School, hell you have no career without it as an Officer...



That's not an accurate statement.  If you would have said, "you have no career without it as an Infantry officer," you'd be more on the mark, but even then that's not always the case.  

I can think of one active-duty, three-star, former division commander and commander of the Infantry School who was not Ranger qual'd, and another active-duty Infantry one-star currently serving as the ADC(S) for the 101st.  Both have managed to have successful careers without being tabbed, and those are just two that I came up with off the top of my head because I worked for both of them in the past.  Having a Ranger tab is a huge deal for an officer, but it's not everything.




275ANGER! said:


> ...I have always thought of Officers...well not all Officers but a majority as people that couldn't handle the day to day grind, have fun pushing papers!



I don't know what kind of officers you're used to dealing with, but I'm the type that's not going to allow a statement like that to stand unchallenged.  

Describing officers as non-hackers or mere paper pushers is not only gross mischaracterization of their role in the Army, it is a disservice to the Officers' Corps as well, especially to officers serving in Special Operations.  

I would never allow anyone on this site to make disparaging comments about the enlisted ranks or warrant officer grades, and I'm not going to allow negative generalizaions of the Officer's Corps to slide in either.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 5, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> That's not an accurate statement.  If you would have said, "you have no career without it as an Infantry officer," you'd be more on the mark, but even then that's not always the case.



I should have elaborated :doh:, that statement was geared toward being an Infantry Officer, I am Infantry and all else is null to me.    

Anyways,
As for having a successful career without your Ranger Tab, sure you can have one.  But I am willing to bet that you will have a harder time without it.  Ranger School is hyped up and in the eyes of the Army it is the greatest thing.  Especially to the sloths of the Army that think they are so cool with thier Ranger Tab.



Marauder06 said:


> Describing officers as non-hackers or mere paper pushers is not only gross mischaracterization of their role in the Army, it is a disservice to the Officers' Corps as well, especially to officers serving in Special Operations.


"Pushing Papers" was a sarcastic remark! I will make sure I put smiley faces all over it next time. 
Some of the best Officers I had were prior enlisted, and a *few* sole officers. My beef with officers is sharing the burden (day to day grind).  ODAs and higher echelon units don't have this problem. Another thing, why do you think NCOs get mad when you call them Sir and they respond with "I work for a living"?  I tryed writing a response that wouldn't offend anyone else but what I still have to say is going to ruffle some panties.  I will stop so this thread will stay open.


Sorry armycadete2008 for bickering on your thread I should have just left out those comments. PM sent


----------



## EATIII (Jan 5, 2008)

How do you like me Now Mara?;)


----------



## Looon (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a reason that All occiffers in Batt are required to have their tab before they arrive. As Anger stated, as an officer, you need to have other 'shit' behind you to make it.

The Regt. DX's_ fucked up_ (soup sandwich) O's too..............


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> There is a reason that All occiffers in Batt are required to have their tab before they arrive...............



I'm not sure that's 100% true in all cases anymore, but I defer to those who are in the Regiment.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 7, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm not sure that's 100% true in all cases anymore, but I defer to those who are in the Regiment.



The way I have seen it done is as an Infantry officer you need the Ranger Tab but as a "soft" MOS you can get in without it.  But you have a certain time frame like 18 months to get your Ranger Tab if you want to stay in (applies to all Ranks).  This is not fact but it is what I have seen. Especially now that there is the Special Troops Battalion who knows what goes on there.

Our 0-3 physical therapist was sent to school and came back without his shit, we got a new physical therapist.


----------

